# Anybody puchased an Aristo U25 lately??



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

And if so, is it truly a "plug-n-play"
Decent gearbox?
Switches for track/battery power?
Worth a damn??

My last SD-45 seems to have taken a significant dump, and it needs to be retired.

Especially since the Eaglewings open house tour is in about 6 weeks, and I need to have one loco available that will run without lurching, and making grinding noises...

I'm not in the mood to dick around with the SD at the moment, and truthfully, I don't think it's worth the effort to repair anyway. It's one of the first runs, and the gear train has never been "right", even after a couple of trips back to the Polk's magic "fix-it" shop. Latest bit is that it starts, and stops (all on its own) and one of the axles does not rotate when it *does* run. I'm through with it...

Anyway, my thought is to get a U25, install an on-board TE, and use it as a light weight hauler.

Anybody see a down side to that (other than buying another diesel...)???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Might i suggest a fine quality USA trains product?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 02/24/2009 8:22 PM
Might i suggest a fine quality USA trains product?










Nicholas,
You might...








However, the plug and play portion of the Crest/Aristo TE and the corresponding receptacle on an Aristo loco interst me highly at this moment.
Additionally, the relatively low price of the U-Boat appeals to me at the moment, if you catch my drift.
I simply need to toss a loco out there that will pull a dozen cars around, will readily accept the on-board TE (with out surgery), and will receive the Aristo power plug up its rear end (batteries now on the SDRR)...
I'll get fancier later.
Going into time crunch mode between work around the house, regular werk, outside commitments, and other crap before the open house, so excessive fiddling around will most likely cause me heartburn.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Say Hi to Dan from eagle wings for me when yo see him. i talked to him last week, he's a good EGG...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

R.J. will know, he just bashed a couple of them. 

I think they do have the socket. The site says DCC ready. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Doing a quick look at St. Aubin, the price for the Aristo U25 is within a few dollars of a USA locomotive. The Aristo U25 is around $240. The USA P1-A, GP-38-2, GP-30, and GP-7/9 are around $220.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Snoq Pass on 02/24/2009 8:51 PM
Doing a quick look at St. Aubin, the price for the Aristo U25 is within a few dollars of a USA locomotive. The Aristo U25 is around $240. The USA P1-A, GP-38-2, GP-30, and GP-7/9 are around $220. 


I think I'd rather spend $185.99 on a U25 that is currently shown from another supplier than go through the LSOL mallarky associated with the folks in Vegas. Their shell game with prices does not interest me in the least...
But thanks for going to the trouble to post up the information.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you are going without sound Duncan? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/24/2009 9:14 PM
So you are going without sound Duncan? 

Regards, Greg


Hadn't really thought about that part much, Greg...

Although I do have an Aristo "steel" box car that I picked up on eBay that came with a sound module in it. All I'd have to do is rig up a pig tail to power it off of the TE throttle output in order to get the accelleration and RPM/speed thing synchronized. Anytime I put it on the tracks before, the 100% track power would send it into the high speed registers the moment it hit a powered section. Just never diddled with it to make that change over, or put it out on the track very often for that matter...

Were you inferring that those high prices from Vegas included sound in the locos??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are going to "fill" the Aristo socket you have a number of options... the new Aristo TE is not the cheapest if you want sound. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/24/2009 10:10 PM
If you are going to "fill" the Aristo socket you have a number of options... the new Aristo TE is not the cheapest if you want sound. 

Regards, Greg


I still have a handfull of the 75 mHz on-boards... =)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can handle the poor range issues, you have a low cost solution, except for no sound... I was surprised to see them still for sale. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Duncan, how about disconnecting the gear boxes on your SD and merely using it as a battery car? I am going to do that with the calf from the NW set I have.
Rod


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan, I sent you a PM.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan: If you purchase the newest version it does have the plug and play and wired for battery. Be aware that this loco is very sensitive to track conditions. This loco has very good motor blocks which are the newer BB bricks. There is not much room in side the loco so a trailing car would be needed for the battery and such. If you are not particular on the road name you can get a U boat for $175 or so. Look for the Show loco from last years Perry show which was the SELSTS there are some around at a good price. Road name L&N mostly gray and can be repainted easily. 

Now if you have a bad SD 45 tell me about it and I do believe I can get it up and running easily. If you want to get rid of it let me know. Later RJD


----------

